# My homers & Racing homers



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

Bought this , they called it as old type racers.








This is an homer

















These are racing homers & whats the color of these. Hope the first 1 is grizzle.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

top pic looks homers, second pic doesn't beak to short, bottom two pics all are grizzles


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Are the top one Madrasi pigeons ?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

The last one looks like it has smokey in it maybe also beak size can change, homers are a little different throughout the world


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

The second has short beak, thats why it looked different and attractive from others.
Whats smokey havent read about this before.
About Madrasi pigeon, sry i dont know about it. 

Thought to have some variety in homer pigeons so bought this, also I have one female which is bit longer than the usual.

Diwa


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

diwaj said:


> Bought this , they called it as old type racers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the first picture, you have a dirty blue bar on the left. Dirty is a darkening gene that makes the color darker. Smokey (slate) would produce skin colored beak and toenails.
The bird on the right is a dark blue check.
Second picture does look weird for a homer but they do come in all shapes and sizes.
Third picture, both birds are homozygous (pure) blue grizzles.
And the last picture is a heterozygous blue (probably bar or light check) grizzle.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Cool looking pigeons, Good Luck with them


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks,

Just started training the birds.

whats the difference between homozygous / heterozygous grizzle.

Diwa


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

diwaj said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Just started training the birds.
> 
> ...


 Homozygous Both parents of the bird were GRIZZLE , Heterozygous only one parent was Grizzle. ..GEORGE


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Homozygous means that both alleles are the same. 
Eg : BB mated with BB

Heterozygous means that the two alleles are not the same.
Eg : Bb mated with Bb


----------

